# after I had few drunk riders, someone reported me for drunk driver



## nij (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't drink or do drug but uber emailed me today for temporary on hold my driver account because someone reported me as drunk driver after I had nonstop drunk riders


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You had a bad string of luck. This can go one of 2 ways.

If uber believes you over the customr, you will just be out for all the lost time. Take this as an opportunity to take some time off.

If uber believes the customers word over your word, your screwed, you just lost. Nothin that can be done about it. Your job is gone, time to find a new gig, my recommendation is to leave it off your resume if you were terminated for suspected drunk driving, nothing good can ever come from it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Heresay
INADMISSABLE IN A COURT OF LAW

IS GOSPEL ACCORDING TO UBER

SUCH A JUST COMPANY.

NO NEED TO TIP !

Yet has Anyone Ever been drug or alchohol tested ???


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

windows down after driving a drunk pax, get that smell out of your car while you go to pick up the next


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

nij said:


> I don't drink or do drug but uber emailed me today for temporary on hold my driver account because someone reported me as drunk driver after I had nonstop drunk riders


Did you have any disagreements with any passengers? Please post what happens with Uber's investigation. It can happen to any of us


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet has Anyone Ever been drug or alchohol tested ???


That would certainly be an idea for Uber to consider as they look for ways to boost their bottom line. If a passenger makes an accusation of drug or alcohol abuse, Uber can have the drivers come in for a urine drug test, charging a nominal fee of $49.95 per driver.  If the driver looks ok when he comes into the office, they can just flush the specimens to avoid making payments to Quest or Labcorp, increasing the margin on drug tests.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I would consider speaking with a lawyer. One thing I would be interested in is subpoenaing the name of the complainant. Sue them for lost wages. Not sue Uber, sue the pax. Right now pax believe they can do anything they want because they are anonymous. Uber has released our info under subpoenas, lets turn that table.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> I would consider speaking with a lawyer. One thing I would be interested in is subpoenaing the name of the complainant. Sue them for lost wages. Not sue Uber, sue the pax. Right now pax believe they can do anything they want because they are anonymous. Uber has released our info under subpoenas, lets turn that table.


I think you can prove the complainant and Uber did you wrong, but proving actual damages would be your problem. The OP works in LA, and LA UberX drivers get 67 1/2 cents a compensable mile after the Uber taste. Proving that you actually make money after wear and tear on your car, fuel, etc., is essential to show how much you were damaged.

Tough row to hoe, not saying it can't be done, but its a high hurdle to show there is enough money to make it worthwhile for a lawyer to even take the case.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Drive for Lyft in the meantime.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Drive for Lyft in the meantime.


That's a viable solution, provide Lyft is active in the OP's community..

Uber sure the heck isn't going to tell Lyft about your suspension due to suspected DUI.

To do so would open them up for legal action on your part, as that would be slanderous.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

nij said:


> I don't drink or do drug but uber emailed me today for temporary on hold my driver account because someone reported me as drunk driver after I had nonstop drunk riders


Your car probably smelled of alcohol and maybe you made a few "questionable" driving actions like" not signaling a turn, going 5 mph over the limit,etc". Don't sweat it. Uber will pretend to investigate and reactivate your account after 3 days or so.


----------



## nij (Jun 13, 2017)

So it was last weekend, I was trying to finish 25 trips for $75 promotion. I started from Hollywood. As soon as I was online, I received nonstop requests, I missed few and my acceptance rate started going down. I'm stilll new to this and I didn't even have enough time to clean up and spray febreze as I always do every single time after I drop off riders. Uber kept sending me 'you have too low acceptance rate'. At one point, my phone screen cut it in half, I couldn't even click 'accept' button. I was trying to go offline but it won't even let me do it. So many people were drunk, smell alcohol, and some of them passed out in the backseat. I had to wake him up once I got to his destination..at a same time , I accepted next riders. I didn't have time to spray..and I had to pick up next rider. So I guess one of them thought I was drunk and smell comes from me. 
Btw, I completed 25 trips but acceptance rate was 61%, so I wasn't qualified for $75. 
Now, uber put temporary hold on my account while they collect additional information. My account may remain on hold for up to 48 hours while they complete their investigation. They said I will receive an update from them if and when my account has been reactivated.

My stats



Wardell Curry said:


> Your car probably smelled of alcohol and maybe you made a few "questionable" driving actions like" not signaling a turn, going 5 mph over the limit,etc". Don't sweat it. Uber will pretend to investigate and reactivate your account after 3 days or so.


Thank you .


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

nij said:


> So it was last weekend, I was trying to finish 25 trips for $75 promotion. I started from Hollywood. As soon as I was online, I received nonstop requests, I missed few and my acceptance rate started going down. I'm stilll new to this and I didn't even have enough time to clean up and spray febreze as I always do every single time after I drop off riders. Uber kept sending me 'you have too low acceptance rate'. At one point, my phone screen cut it in half, I couldn't even click 'accept' button. I was trying to go offline but it won't even let me do it. So many people were drunk, smell alcohol, and some of them passed out in the backseat. I had to wake him up once I got to his destination..at a same time , I accepted next riders. I didn't have time to spray..and I had to pick up next rider. So I guess one of them thought I was drunk and smell comes from me.
> Btw, I completed 25 trips but acceptance rate was 61%, so I wasn't qualified for $75.
> Now, uber put temporary hold on my account while they collect additional information. My account may remain on hold for up to 48 hours while they complete their investigation. They said I will receive an update from them if and when my account has been reactivated.
> 
> ...


Can you post the email from uber saying they are investigating?


----------



## nij (Jun 13, 2017)

Plus, my phone holder was broken that night ., so I was holding my phone while I was driving..

Can I do that? Can I post email from uber?


----------



## theclowns (Jan 9, 2016)

No need to waste your money on toxic product like fabreeze. Just roll the windows all the way down to air out the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nij said:


> So it was last weekend, I was trying to finish 25 trips for $75 promotion. I started from Hollywood. As soon as I was online, I received nonstop requests, I missed few and my acceptance rate started going down. I'm stilll new to this and I didn't even have enough time to clean up and spray febreze as I always do every single time after I drop off riders. Uber kept sending me 'you have too low acceptance rate'. At one point, my phone screen cut it in half, I couldn't even click 'accept' button. I was trying to go offline but it won't even let me do it. So many people were drunk, smell alcohol, and some of them passed out in the backseat. I had to wake him up once I got to his destination..at a same time , I accepted next riders. I didn't have time to spray..and I had to pick up next rider. So I guess one of them thought I was drunk and smell comes from me.
> Btw, I completed 25 trips but acceptance rate was 61%, so I wasn't qualified for $75.
> Now, uber put temporary hold on my account while they collect additional information. My account may remain on hold for up to 48 hours while they complete their investigation. They said I will receive an update from them if and when my account has been reactivated.
> 
> ...


" Technology"
My map flips upside down during rush hour !
Uber is trying to kill us !
One woman got lost and carjacked because of it in my market.

Uber caused me complaints and lower ratings by doing this during rush hour.

I make sure i show it to passengers then loudly scoff the technology.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have never seen a "completion" rate. What is that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> I would consider speaking with a lawyer. One thing I would be interested in is subpoenaing the name of the complainant. Sue them for lost wages. Not sue Uber, sue the pax. Right now pax believe they can do anything they want because they are anonymous. Uber has released our info under subpoenas, lets turn that table.


Yes.
LYING PASSENGERS MUST BE PUNISHED.

NO MORE DAMAGING DRIVERS FOR SPORT WHILE SUFFERING NO CONSEQUENCES. THEY MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE !

UBER MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE ALSO !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you can prove the complainant and Uber did you wrong, but proving actual damages would be your problem. The OP works in LA, and LA UberX drivers get 67 1/2 cents a compensable mile after the Uber taste. Proving that you actually make money after wear and tear on your car, fuel, etc., is essential to show how much you were damaged.
> 
> Tough row to hoe, not saying it can't be done, but its a high hurdle to show there is enough money to make it worthwhile for a lawyer to even take the case.


You don't need a lawyer. You could represent yourself in court.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You had a bad string of luck. This can go one of 2 ways.
> 
> If uber believes you over the customr, you will just be out for all the lost time. Take this as an opportunity to take some time off.
> 
> If uber believes the customers word over your word, your screwed, you just lost. Nothin that can be done about it. Your job is gone, time to find a new gig, my recommendation is to leave it off your resume if you were terminated for suspected drunk driving, nothing good can ever come from it


And herein lies the problem. This is why no one should depend on UBER for anything. Its not a good full time job, part time job, nothing. Deactivated for anything and everything. No notice given, suddenly the app doesn't work anymore. It must be a sick feeling for someone that is doing this full time and trying to support themselves or their family and have this happen to you. UBER could care less. Keep in mind, the longer you drive, the greater the odds are that something will happen to take you out. Doesn't matter what you did or do not to either. All it takes is one false passenger complaint and you will see those infamous words " We apologized to the rider and deleted the driver from the platform".


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

nij said:


> Plus, my phone holder was broken that night ., so I was holding my phone while I was driving..
> 
> Can I do that? Can I post email from uber?


That's a major ticket around here if a cop sees you. And the law is about to get stiffer. No touching your phone if you're driving. The ONLY people who can hold a device in their hand and talk and drive at the same time are licensed Ham Radio operators because they're federally licensed and are part of the nation's emergency communication system.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> That's a major ticket around here if a cop sees you. And the law is about to get stiffer. No touching your phone if you're driving. The ONLY people who can hold a device in their hand and talk and drive at the same time are licensed Ham Radio operators because they're federally licensed and are part of the nation's emergency communication system.


It's been years since I used a ham radio. But I'm still licensed


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They can't hold a cell phone, only a ham radio


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

nij said:


> I don't drink or do drug but uber emailed me today for temporary on hold my driver account because someone reported me as drunk driver after I had nonstop drunk riders


If you are clear that you don't drink or touch drugs and that there is no evidence from this passenger to support this claim, then you should fight it. There is an awful lot you can do without spending money. Uber will reactivate you if you have a good rating, a decent number of five star ratings under your belt and no prior complaints on this topic. They are not stupid and do realize that passengers make up stories to get free rides or revenge on drivers. They are also desperately trying to attract new drivers, many of whom cannot pass basic background checks, so they would rather reactivate an existing driver who has good ratings. However, you will not get reactivated easily, unless you get up in Uber's face.

Uber will react when you tell them the following:

1. I have retained a lawyer and we will sue the passenger for defamation and damages. Go to free legal aid or your local legal ombudsman and get some advice and support and talk to a few possible attorneys and provide their names to Uber.

2. I will have witnesses in court who will sign affidavits that I do not consume alcohol or drugs. You are allowed to use family and friends as character references.

3. I am going to my congressman, mayor, to help me highlight this unfair treatment by Uber and they are working to enact laws and regulations to support unfair dismissal of drivers without a fair hearing of facts. You live in LA, a democratic dominated town. Public officials eat this stuff up and want to be shown to be helping regular folks. Uber has pissed off so many city councilmen and mayors in the USA that they are looking for opportunities to poke them in the eye right now.

I have done this successfully three times with Uber and Lyft. Admittedly it is easier for me because I work with a lot of lawyers in my full time business / job and I know a lot of politicians. I also had dashcam video to back me up. But if you don't fight back then you are just being a victim sitting their helpless.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> 1. I have retained a lawyer and we will sue the passenger for defamation and damages. Go to free legal aid or your local legal ombudsman and get some advice and support and talk to a few possible attorneys and provide their names to Uber.
> 
> .


It would seem that damages are the only thing that you could really sue for, at least in most cases.

If the passenger just snitched to Uber on you, didn't show your pic on TV or the papers or the internet, your public reputation or legal standing didn't suffer at all. Uber isn't publicizing the names or pics of those standing accused of drunk driving.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> If you are clear that you don't drink or touch drugs and that there is no evidence from this passenger to support this claim, then you should fight it. There is an awful lot you can do without spending money. Uber will reactivate you if you have a good rating, a decent number of five star ratings under your belt and no prior complaints on this topic. They are not stupid and do realize that passengers make up stories to get free rides or revenge on drivers. They are also desperately trying to attract new drivers, many of whom cannot pass basic background checks, so they would rather reactivate an existing driver who has good ratings. However, you will not get reactivated easily, unless you get up in Uber's face.
> 
> Uber will react when you tell them the following:
> 
> ...


You've had to use these 3 times?? How long have you been driving?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I have been driving for 3 years. But we have a small community of 35 drivers in NNJ who all drive part time and we have been through this process maybe 25 times as this happens to our drivers with greater frequency. As Uber and Lyft have lowered the cost of rides, they have also drastically lowered the quality of drivers they are accepting and more important, the quality of passengers. I have seen quite a few drivers pull up in cars to pick me up as a passenger who are visibly stoned in cars the reek of weed. In turn, the behavior of Lyft passengers just hits new lows every week.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> And herein lies the problem. This is why no one should depend on UBER for anything. Its not a good full time job, part time job, nothing. Deactivated for anything and everything. No notice given, suddenly the app doesn't work anymore. It must be a sick feeling for someone that is doing this full time and trying to support themselves or their family and have this happen to you. UBER could care less. Keep in mind, the longer you drive, the greater the odds are that something will happen to take you out. Doesn't matter what you did or do not to either. All it takes is one false passenger complaint and you will see those infamous words " We apologized to the rider and deleted the driver from the platform".


I've been accused of this driving a taxi. They did the smart thing and called the cops on me for suspicion of DUI. Told me to stay put and wait for the cops to show up. The police weren't amused but i blew a 0.00, then i did the finger nose test and the stand on one leg test, and i had to silently estimate 1 minute of time passing...

After half an hour from the complaint coming in i had been cleared and was back at work.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Nothin that can be done about it.


I always wondered if you could sue the pax reporting you for tortious interference? Intentional interference with a contractual relationship that results in clearly documented economic harm. If you've got dash cam footage for evidence I always wondered if you could make that stick?

Then I realized you were suing a drunk Uber pax. What are the odds they could pay the judgment if they lost?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> I always wondered if you could sue the pax reporting you for tortious interference? Intentional interference with a contractual relationship that results in clearly documented economic harm. If you've got dash cam footage for evidence I always wondered if you could make that stick?


Documenting the economic harm is the difficult thing to prove.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Documenting the economic harm is the difficult thing to prove.


Nope, just show revenue you usually make per day or week. The judge will figure damages. It doesn't matter the costs like gas and depreciation.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

nij said:


> I don't drink or do drug but uber emailed me today for temporary on hold my driver account because someone reported me as drunk driver after I had nonstop drunk riders


They'll suspend you for two days. In the meantime maintain repeated contact with support explaining your innocent. Try to remember which pax it was. Explain why you think they put this allegation against you. Smell in the car, maybe you were lost, maybe they were mad and this was a retaliation. No matter what do not say anything to Uber that might indicate your driving was impaired. Don't say maybe you were tired, sick, allergies..... whatever. Remember Uber expects you to shut off the app and go home if you are under the weather.

This happened to a friend of mine and he was out a bit longer and had a bunch of back and forth with Uber because he made the mistake of telling support he was just tired because he'd been up since 5 am and the pax complained he was impaired around 6 pm, 13 hrs later. According to Uber, technically he was impaired. Anyways he back now but he went through a lot based on what he said as an excuse. Watch out what you say, repeatedly volunteer for a piss test, ( they won't take you up on it, but it looks good) and good luck.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Offer to deliver the piss to their office.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you can prove the complainant and Uber did you wrong, but proving actual damages would be your problem. The OP works in LA, and LA UberX drivers get 67 1/2 cents a compensable mile after the Uber taste. Proving that you actually make money after wear and tear on your car, fuel, etc., is essential to show how much you were damaged.
> 
> Tough row to hoe, not saying it can't be done, but its a high hurdle to show there is enough money to make it worthwhile for a lawyer to even take the case.


Small claims court.

Print out the last month of pay statements, do the math, and calculate an average daily income. Let's say the average daily income is $165, and the driver is out of service for 4 days - sue the pax for $660 in small claims court.

You can file with the defendant named as "John and/or Jane Doe", this is known as a "fictitious defendant". Once the suit is filed, have a subpoena issued to Uber to provide the name of the reporting pax, then refile an amended suit listing the defendant by name.

If it ever went to court, the two questions I'd ask the rider are; 1) What training, if any, do you have in evaluating whether or not a person is impaired because of alcohol or drugs? And, 2) If you believed the Uber driver was operating a motor vehicle while impaired, did you report it immediately to the police? If not, why not?

Conversely, if I were the defendant and I got served papers to appear in small claims court, I'd call the plaintiff and ask what they'd take to settle out of court. Rather then lose a half day of work and have to appear in court, as well as possibly lose the case, I'd just call the plaintiff and say, "I'm sorry, but I thought you were impaired. If I send you a check for $300 will you drop the case?"

$30 filing fee in California, plus a couple of hours of my time... I'd certainly consider filing a small claims suit! Tell my story to the judge and see what they decide.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Heresay
> INADMISSABLE IN A COURT OF LAW
> 
> IS GOSPEL ACCORDING TO UBER
> ...


G some of the answers you see you just got to laugh when you come home after driving all day like we can afford to go out and hire an attorney and try to Sue over this God what a joke you have to laugh at some of these comments


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> I always wondered if you could sue the pax reporting you for tortious interference? Intentional interference with a contractual relationship that results in clearly documented economic harm. If you've got dash cam footage for evidence I always wondered if you could make that stick?
> 
> Then I realized you were suing a drunk Uber pax. What are the odds they could pay the judgment if they lost?


The hard part especially with reporting drinking and driving is you would have to prove that they reported you for some other reason. If they "honestly" thought you were under the influence in my opinion they have an obligation to report that. There are signs up all over the highway asking us to report such things. It would kind of be like someone doing first aid that is not on duty as a medical professional as long as they were acting in good faith there is not much you can do.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

nij said:


> Plus, my phone holder was broken that night ., so I was holding my phone while I was driving..
> 
> Can I do that? Can I post email from uber?


Oh. You little troll. Can i do that you say. Lol.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> If it ever went to court, the two questions I'd ask the rider are; 1) What training, if any, do you have in evaluating whether or not a person is impaired because of alcohol or drugs? And, 2) If you believed the Uber driver was operating a motor vehicle while impaired, did you report it immediately to the police? If not, why not?
> .


If I were the defendant in this case, (1) I would point out that I was just sharing my impressions with Uber, and had no idea that the driver would be suspended or deactivated based merely upon my stated impressions. I'd point out that I had just heard the Public Service Announcement on the radio, "if you see something, say something". and (2) I'd respond that I was part of the "snitches get stitches" generation and didn't want to get the driver into trouble by calling law enforcement.

Passengers may not realize that their word is considered law to Uber.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If I were the defendant in this case, (1) I would point out that I was just sharing my impressions with Uber, and had no idea that the driver would be suspended or deactivated based merely upon my stated impressions. I'd point out that I had just heard the Public Service Announcement on the radio, "if you see something, say something". and (2) I'd respond that I was part of the "snitches get stitches" generation and didn't want to get the driver into trouble by calling law enforcement.
> 
> Passengers may not realize that their word is considered law to Uber.


I'd then ask, "So having absolutely no training in determining whether the plaintiff was intoxicated, drugged, or suffering a medical emergency (hypoglycemia), you determined that while s/he was impaired to the point of creating enough of a danger that you felt the need to notify his/her employer, you also determined that s/he wasn't enough of a danger to the public at large that the police or EMS should be notified?"

"What did you think his/her employer would do when you notified them, take the report and then throw it away? You must have believed that their employer would look into the matter, why else would you notify them?"

"You stated you '...had no idea that the driver would be suspended or deactivated based merely upon my stated impressions' - are we to believe that had you known the driver would be suspended pending an investigation, that you would not have notified their employer?"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Notify the employer, also notify the police.. cover your ass and the general publics if you think someone is drinking and driving or otherwise under the influence. 

Now If it is a lesser issue like the guy drives unsafe etc than absolutly just notify the employer what they do with that is up to them not sure what calling the police would do in a case like that as they would have to actually observe a violation.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Notify the employer, also notify the police.. cover your ass and the general publics if you think someone is drinking and driving or otherwise under the influence.
> 
> Now If it is a lesser issue like the guy drives unsafe etc than absolutly just notify the employer what they do with that is up to them not sure what calling the police would do in a case like that as they would have to actually observe a violation.


If it is a traffic violation - running a red light, not coming to a complete stop, speeding - and the police don't catch it, then you notify the employer. If it is a case of suspected DWI/DUI, then you immediately notify the local law enforcement. If the driver turns out to be impaired, their employer will find out within the week.

In my lowly opinion, calling the employer to report your Uber driver for driving while possibly impaired and _*not*_ notifying the local LEO's, appears to be more of act of spite than it does an act of genuine concern for the health and welfare of the public at large.

I'm not a lawyer, but if I was the plaintiff and took the passenger to small claims court for lost wages as a result of their calling my employer under these circumstances... I think I could prove the argument that it was an act of spite, revenge, or malicious behavior.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> "What did you think his/her employer would do when you notified them, take the report and then throw it away? You must have believed that their employer would look into the matter, why else would you notify them?"
> 
> "You stated you '...had no idea that the driver would be suspended or deactivated based merely upon my stated impressions' - are we to believe that had you known the driver would be suspended pending an investigation, that you would not have notified their employer?"


The passenger could point out that they didn't realize that Uber was the driver's employer at all, and point to any number of statements from Uber in that regards.

Further, they would have no reason to think that Uber would suspend anyone before thoroughly investigating it themselves.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The passenger could point out that they didn't realize that Uber was the driver's employer at all, and point to any number of statements from Uber in that regards.
> 
> Further, they would have no reason to think that Uber would suspend anyone before thoroughly investigating it themselves.


Not at all. It is common knowledge that the majority of passengers believe Uber drivers are employed by uber. Can't even argue with that one.


----------

